# Problem with diagonal movement on a keyboard



## granggrang (Nov 18, 2011)

For some reason, my computer has difficulty recognizing diagonal movement when I use the (not numpad) directional keys on the keyboard. For instance, if I (as simultaneously as I can) press the left and down keys, the computer sometimes reads only the left key or only the down key and not both. This ends up being somewhat of a hassle when playing some PC shoot-em-up games because of the precise movement required in hectic moments. In addition, some of them don't allow you to remap the controls, meaning that I have to stick with the directional keys. I'm not sure if remapping (when given the opportunity to, of course) will fix the issue, though. I'm using the keyboard built into my Aspire One 722-BZ454 laptop. Is there any way to fix this issue?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

granggrang said:


> For some reason, my computer has difficulty recognizing diagonal movement when I use the (not numpad) directional keys on the keyboard. For instance, if I (as simultaneously as I can) press the left and down keys, the computer sometimes reads only the left key or only the down key and not both. This ends up being somewhat of a hassle when playing some PC shoot-em-up games because of the precise movement required in hectic moments. In addition, some of them don't allow you to remap the controls, meaning that I have to stick with the directional keys. I'm not sure if remapping (when given the opportunity to, of course) will fix the issue, though. I'm using the keyboard built into my Aspire One 722-BZ454 laptop. Is there any way to fix this issue?


Which game? For instance: BFBC2 (Battlefield Bad Company 2) *WILL NOT* allow for forward/strafe - backward/strafe movement... Only one direction at a time. :nonono: Are you sure its not the game?

Happy Holidays! :beerchug:


----------



## granggrang (Nov 18, 2011)

Initially, I thought that it was an issue between the games I was trying to play before (Touhou 6, 7, 8, some shmup games) and my new laptop. I never had such issues on my old desktop computer; it responded to diagonal movement just fine. I decided to just leave the problem be since I couldn't figure out the source; besides, maybe the problem was specific to those games since every other game I had worked fine. But I tried playing Demonstar (another shmup game) today and encountered the same problems. 

And thanks, you too!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Alright, its a laptop?

Right click your Task Bar, and choose Task Manager. In the list of "*Processes*", do you see anything from the manufacturer of your laptop (i.e. HP - Hewlit Packer) in the list of running processes, for keyboard? *Remember, that keyboard can also be considered an input device!*

If so, right click and choose, "Close Process". As a matter of fact, do that for *ALL* processes that have your Manufacturer's name in it. Don't worry, if you close one that is not suppose to be closed, it will yell at you. If you close one that needs to run, your computer will just restart... YOU CAN'T BREAK ANYTHING.... YET! :wink:

***EDIT***

Oh yeah! Then try the game and see if it stills does it (or doesn't do it...)


----------



## granggrang (Nov 18, 2011)

I could only find one program like that, AcerVCM.exe. I ended the program but it didn't do anything. Also, I noticed something while testing my games. For the Touhou games, all of them don't work properly when I hold down shift and the right and down keys (the latter two in whatever order). In addition, Demonstar doesn't work properly with the left and down keys (in whatever order), but only when I am holding down the fire key. It also seems that holding down many keys at a time prevents the keyboard from reading in any other input; if I hold down the h,g,y,u,j keys and try to move, I can't do anything at all. This flaw appears to be why I'm encountering such difficulties; a lot of shmup games require you to hold down a bunch of keys at a time, so what's why I never noticed it with any of my other games. If I hold down a bunch of keys in other games, I encounter the exact same problems.


----------

